# Sierra Nevada's Mini Homestead / Horse Property



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

Up for sale is our 4.27 Acres just outside of the beautiful Sierra Nevada foothills town of Grass Valley California. Minutes from town in the one of the most desirable areas in California. All usable land (rare for this area). 50x50 Deer proof fenced garden with attached insulated chicken coop, (very large herd of local deer some of the biggest bucks you will ever see). 3bd 2ba Modular Home. Newer Pergo flooring through out, all brand new kitchen appliances, cabinets all given a facelift. Bathrooms both freshened up. Some of the absolute best schools in the area. This is a prefect place to start your homestead or get your foot back in the real estate door so to speak. 

Follow the link for photos and more details.

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Grass-Valley_CA_95949_M27269-38569?source=web


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks great and an excellent price for that area, it appears  The property is beautiful and the interior of your Home finished nicely. Looks like a great "Mini-Homestead."

It looks vacant, so where did you move?

On the link Listing, your Home is listed as a Mobile/Manufactured, but you described it as a Modular Home. It would be good to correct that either way. The difference isn't widely known, but relevant.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Real nice Chad, 
I have good friends that live in the area. I always enjoy my trips to that part of the Sierras. 
The annual Bluegrass music festival is great too! :cowboy:


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

lorichristie said:


> Looks great and an excellent price for that area, it appears  The property is beautiful and the interior of your Home finished nicely. Looks like a great "Mini-Homestead."
> 
> It looks vacant, so where did you move?
> 
> On the link Listing, your Home is listed as a Mobile/Manufactured, but you described it as a Modular Home. It would be good to correct that either way. The difference isn't widely known, but relevant.


Thanks, yes we put a ton of work into it. We love the place very much, but I really wanted more acreage. It is currently empty, we moved down the hill a little ways to an even smaller community.

Yes, Manufactured would be the correct term, force of habit to call it a Modular. Edit: I would like to note however it is on a permanent foundation, and has all new PEX plumbing. We did away with the troublesome CPVC plumbing.



ozarkchaz said:


> Real nice Chad,
> I have good friends that live in the area. I always enjoy my trips to that part of the Sierras.
> The annual Bluegrass music festival is great too! :cowboy:


Thank you, I miss the area, not that my new community isn't awesome but it really is hard to beat the Grass Valley - Nevada City area. They also have an amazing Celtic Festival and the Fall Classic Draft Horse show is one of the biggest and best in the nation if you're into either of those things.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

The Grass Valley/Nevada City is some of my Favorite areas in the Country. We spent a lot of time there, while our children were young. Too bad its still in California.......


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the interest folks. It sold for cash last week, so yeah California may have it's draw backs but it sure has it's upside too!


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Good luck to you! We are voting with our feet and leaving Nevada County for greener pastures later this year too.


----------

